# different pill anyone heard of it



## itsnowmyturn

I asked my Dr for a few months more of pills, I'm normally on cerazette obviously its only a a form of desogestrol, when I got home I had a different form of it called desomono, iv never heard of it. I was perfectly happy on cerazette and not sure if this may send my body out of whack. Has anyone else used this desomono?


----------



## lucy_smith

Is it possible that desomono is the generic version of cerezette? Like ibuprofen is the generic nurofen? If that makes sence? I work in a pharmacy so I can always have a look when I go to work on Monday if its any help


----------



## mrs owl

I agree sounds like it's the genetic brand.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

That's would be helpful thank u. I was just like eh why haven't I got cerazette, it was a different pharmacist as well so maybe he uses that one, on my prescription it normally just sats desogestrol so I guess they just pick whatever is in stock but I don't want to mess with things so close to me TTC


----------



## loeylo

I agree, my mum is a pharmacist and she said the same when it happened to my friend. They are supposed to keep you to the same brand as far as I am aware, but it shouldn't cause any problems =)


----------



## jssmprime29

Its better if you ask your doctor clearly about the pill that would be safe for you.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I no its better to ask doctor but I go to my doctors far too much to bother them with an appointment about a pill iv been given, wud be a waste of a doctors valuable time. It's not the safety of it that I'm bothered about obviously its safe or they wudnt have given it to me it just threw me that its a different name


----------

